# New Aussie Puppy, Roo



## lauren17

I have a new addition! I picked up Roo from the breeder a few days ago. He is an 8 week old australian shepherd. We have big plans in agility as well as some herding, obedience, and possible tracking. He has already learned a few tricks (sit, down, shake, and roll over) and is fun to work with! I'll post pictures as he grows here! 

The first few are of him when I visited at 4 and 5 weeks.


----------



## Chichan

Wowza!
He is gorgeous.
And so many tricks already?
What a smart pooch


----------



## lauren17

And these are at 7 - 8 weeks


















Boomer isn't thrilled about him yet.










He loves to climb things


----------



## lauren17

And these are at 7 - 8 weeks


















Boomer isn't thrilled about him yet.










He loves to climb things


----------



## jade5280

OMG So squishy!!!


----------



## greenmaria

Love, love, love! What a cutie! I'd snuggle that puppy all day long.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Oh my goodness! Aussie puppies are just the greatest, aren't they?


----------



## elrohwen

Gorgeous! And so fluffy! I want to squeeze him.


----------



## ricksieminski

Wow! OMG! What a beautiful puppy! 8 wks and she knows all those tricks? What sort of motivation have you been using? I am behind. We just got a Toy Aussie, and she just turned 10wks, about 10" tall, and weighs 6lbs 8oz. For comparrison, would you mind weighing Roo? As fast as Jada is growing, I'm not so sure she's going to make the Toy standard. That's ok we'll love her just the same.


----------



## d_ray

Awwww such a fluff! Excuse my ignorance, but will her nose stay pink like that? It's adorable!


----------



## pinksand

d_ray said:


> Awwww such a fluff! Excuse my ignorance, but will her nose stay pink like that? It's adorable!


I was also going to ask this! Her little pink nose is just too cute! Gorgeous blue eyes too


----------



## SDRRanger

Going to be absolutely stunning as an adult.


----------



## SnapV

He is so adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## lauren17

ricksieminski said:


> Wow! OMG! What a beautiful puppy! 8 wks and she knows all those tricks? What sort of motivation have you been using? I am behind. We just got a Toy Aussie, and she just turned 10wks, about 10" tall, and weighs 6lbs 8oz. For comparrison, would you mind weighing Roo? As fast as Jada is growing, I'm not so sure she's going to make the Toy standard. That's ok we'll love her just the same.


I use his kibble or whatever treats I have laying around. I use about half of each meal to train him and then let him finish the other half in his crate. I'm not sure what he weighs but he seems huge to me. My other Aussie was much smaller at this age and he ended up being on the taller side. 



d_ray said:


> Awwww such a fluff! Excuse my ignorance, but will her nose stay pink like that? It's adorable!


It should fill in eventually. Sometimes they keep a little pink, Boomers has a couple pink spots. Hopefully it fills in tho so it doesn't burn in the sun like his does!


----------



## Laurelin

Gorgeous! I love Aussies!


----------



## Remaru

What a stunning coat color! It sounds like training is going well too. I look forward to more pics and hearing more as he grows.


----------



## DoggyLover000

Oh gosh. He is so cute!


----------



## lauren17

Roo will be 9 weeks old tomorrow! He's grown so much already! This week we've been working on touch and spin to add to his tricks. He went to my older Aussies agility class and got to climb around on some things and start to learn to follow my hand. He is such a confident puppy and very toy driven! I will add some pictures of him from this week sometime this weekend!


----------



## luv2byte

pinksand said:


> I was also going to ask this! Her little pink nose is just too cute! Gorgeous blue eyes too


Our minis nose was a bit more pigmented but by 2yr old he only had the tiniest tiny freckle left. He's 5 now so I'm sure it's there to stay. Bye is on track w learning, smart dogs. Your little guy is a doll! I see much mischievousness in him as we did Skyler at that age, who has brought us hours of amusement.


----------



## Jacksons Mom

So gorgeous!


----------



## lauren17

Here are pictures of him from the past week. He's getting so big!




























He is already loving retrieving!


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian

She's so gorgeous.Want.


----------



## ricksieminski

He's lookin' good! Did he like the bath?


----------



## NyxForge

Omg how CUTE. I wanna cuddle him soo much.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lauren17

Been a couple weeks since I posted any pictures of Roo! He has started his puppy class and is doing great! I can't believe what a confident and crazy puppy he is, he is completely opposite my other aussie. He loves people and dogs, nothing scares him, he is always going never wears out on me, and he is into everything! Anything he can find to climb or jump on, he's on it! He will be great at agility! He was at the vet today and thought that was the greatest thing ever! I have found somewhere to do herding with him so he will be started on ducks soon. Here are some pictures starting with him at 10 weeks up to today. He will be 12 weeks tomorrow and weighs 16.5 lbs already.




























Watching the horses with a friend


----------



## lauren17

He was excited to look out the window for once when he outgrow his car crate and got a free roam ride one day.


















Boomer is starting to tolerate him a little better. He hadn't been feeling well for a couple weeks so was extra grouchy with him for awhile.


----------



## lauren17

I'm loving his crazy ears this week


----------



## Zoie Girl

Goodness, he is absolutely gorgeous! Love his markings, and especially his blue eyes!


----------



## jade5280

He's gorgeous! That bath picture is awesome


----------



## kcomstoc

OMG so gorgeous and I love that one little black dot on his nose


----------



## lauren17

Love these eyes!


----------



## lauren17

Roo started herding this week and loved it! He has a lot of drive and instinct already. Just did a short session since he's so young still and we wanted to end it before he got tired. Started him on ducks but he was a little rough with them so we moved him on to the puppy safe sheep. He understood that they need to stay in a group and he figured out how to go to the heads to change direction. Unfortunately I forgot my phone in the truck and didn't get a video or pictures. I will make sure to bring it next time! Probably going to get him on stock about once a month for now until he's a little older. I think we will both enjoy getting into herding!


----------



## dogloverforlife

He is gorgeous!


Meagan


----------



## lauren17

He found a nice shady spot for a quick break during a long walk around the canal in Indianapolis


----------



## CalliePup

Oh my god he is the most precious thing ever!! Absolutely love his freckley nose and blue eyes. Can't wait to see him grow! And he is really quick if he already knows so many commands. A little jealous over here . Boomer is beautiful too <3.


----------



## sclevenger

So adorable. Makes me miss Royce being a little fluff ball!!


----------



## SDRRanger

beautiful pup


----------



## lauren17

lauren17 said:


> And these are at 7 - 8 weeks


This shows how much he's grown since I got him. I believe the first one was taken his first weekend home. I took this today at 14 weeks old! He weighed in at 20 lbs at the vet saturday.


----------



## CalliePup

Wow he's grown like a weed!! Such a gorgeous dog.


----------



## lauren17

He is 4 months old today! He's turning into a dog on me instead of a cute little fluffy pup! He's almost 25 lbs already and doing great. I'm hoping to get him on sheep again next week.

This picture describes their relationship perfectly. Roo thinks Boomer is the greatest thing there is and Boomer absolutely hates him lol




























He still is always finding things to climb on, he's going to love agility










Waiting for me to throw the ball, he's got a lot of toy drive. More so than treats


----------



## jade5280

He's growing up to be such a handsome boy. I love his nose.


----------



## lainey11bp

He is absolutely precious!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lauren17

I started another thread with videos of him herding and visiting the breeder but I wanted to add some on here of him from this past month. Its neat to go back and see how much he's changed on here! He will be 5 months next week.










His favorite nap spot is the window sill









His ears are having a big week 









Working on stays









Boomer likes to show off that he knows everything better when I'm working with the puppy


----------



## Damon'sMom

Absolutely Beautiful. Makes me miss when my little man was just 5 months old! Times flys


----------



## Keechak

I don't know how I missed this post! cute little guy! And I just saw this post as I saw the sheep one too, so awesome on that as well!


----------



## lauren17

Keechak said:


> I don't know how I missed this post! cute little guy! And I just saw this post as I saw the sheep one too, so awesome on that as well!


Thanks! I have a lot of plans for this guy! So exacted to get into herding. Thats something I always wanted to do with Boomer.


----------



## lauren17

Roo is now 6 months old already! I haven't been very good about taking pictures lately but he has grown so much and is in that lanky leggy stage. He's doing great in his agility classes and is sequencing several obstacles already. He is so much different than training Boomer. He has tons of drive but isn't as focused on me right now. Hoping to get him back out for herding soon, he's had a break from that with our busy camping schedule lately. He's been doing very good on our camping trips though and is starting to get some horse sense. I'm very happy with how he's turning out, he is going to be a beautiful dog!

He went to dog daycare during fair week when I was busy with horses. It was great, he'd come home and fall asleep. Its rare to find him asleep.










We were both exhausted that week and would crash on the couch









I think he is going to have high set ears, which I really like the look of. And I think his nose is starting to fill in.


















This is the greatest toy, especially if you have a crazy high drive pup. Toy on the end of a lunge whip, I highly recommend these


----------



## lauren17

One more.. this was a big improvement. Boomer has not been happy about Roo since the first day I brought him home. In the house I have to really watch them. They are both bossy, toy obsessed, drivey dogs so not the best pair. They have started to lay by each other in the evenings and lose the tension so I'm hoping Boomer will start to be a little happier about the new addition soon.


----------



## Damon'sMom

I just adore him! And I can't believe he is already 6 months old! That last photo, he is so handsome. How much does he weigh now?


----------



## ricksieminski

Beautiful pup. Mine's just turned 6mo as well, and weighs 17#, wondering how much Roo weighs now? Jada has chilled out slightly, and become a little less skiddish. What is that toy you are referring to?


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian

I can't explain my love for him. He is such a gorgeous dog. 

They sure grow up fast, too fast.


----------



## meenfa

That pink nose is super cute! :3

cottonpuppy.blogspot.com


----------



## lauren17

Damon'sMom said:


> I just adore him! And I can't believe he is already 6 months old! That last photo, he is so handsome. How much does he weigh now?


I know, he's growing up too fast! But at the same time I'm excited to see how he turns out and to be able to trial him. Not sure what he weighs. I don't have a scale and it's hard to get him to the vet to weigh him with my work schedule. He is about 17 inches tall now and the same length as Boomer. I'm guessing probably around 35 lbs or so? Very thin and lanky right now. Boomer is 21 inches and usually just under 50 lbs (although I like to try and keep him at 50-52 now) I'm thinking Roo will be similar in size. His dad is 21 inches, 50 lbs but slightly longer than Boomer and fluffier so he looks a little bigger.



ricksieminski said:


> Beautiful pup. Mine's just turned 6mo as well, and weighs 17#, wondering how much Roo weighs now? Jada has chilled out slightly, and become a little less skiddish. What is that toy you are referring to?


The toy is a lunge whip (for horses) you can get at Tractor Supply or similar farm store and you tie a soft toy at the end. then they can chase the toy in circles. Of course herding dogs like Roo try more to herd it than chase it. I've been using it to work on downs (make him down mid chase and wait until I say to go after it) and to teach a "walk up" command.


----------



## lauren17

Roo has been such a confident, fearless puppy I was a little surprised when I found something he was terrified of.. he spent a good 10 minutes trying to figure out how to sneak past the scary watermelon blocking the house door. He eventually got over it but still had to keep an eye on it the whole drive to our camping trip and give a good growl if it tried to sneak up and get us 




























We went camping again this weekend and he got to go on a short trail ride for the first time. I just took him with me and my horse to see how he'd do. He started out being pretty nippy and jumping up on the horse but after a couple minutes he stayed back behind and followed right along at a good distance. Needs more work before letting him come along with everyone so he doesn't nip anyones horses but he'll get there










He was a muddy mess


















We are starting an obedience class next week and still continuing with the agility and herding. He learned speak this weekend when were stuck in the rain, so now he has: Speak, Sit Pretty, Nose touch, Shake with either paw, spin left and right, roll over, Hit it(put hind legs on a ledge), and Watch me for his tricks as well as: Heel, Sit, Down, Stay, recall and finish, working on down on recall and stand. Doing good with his agility hand signals, rear crosses and front crosses, pulls. Loves the contact obstacles, does the tunnel, chute, and table as well. We've started doing more sequencing.


----------



## lauren17

Roo is over 8 months old already! He's almost caught up with Boomer in size, he's about 20 inches tall where Boomer is 21 inches. I'm thinking he may end up being just slightly smaller than him. They are finally starting to get along better. Boomer even played with him one day! And his coat is really coming in now. Boomer didn't get a coat until he was over 5 years old! He just finished up an obedience class and I'm really happy with how he did. Here are a few updated pictures of him.














































Working on stays together










They both have a new thing where they bark at me any time I get the phone out for a picture




























And can't leave the old man out! He is enjoying fall. He's made up a new game where he kicks a toy behind him into the leaves so he can search for it.


----------



## Laurelin

He's such a neat looking dog!


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian

Want. He's such a stunning Aussie,& he's definitely one of my favorite dogs on here.



> He's such a neat looking dog!


This too.


----------



## dogsule

What a beautiful boy! Love his coloring.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Wow those colors! And those EARS! <3


----------



## Keechak

Starting to lose that gangly teenager look


----------



## kcomstoc

OMG he's gotten so big  and he is a very handsome aussie...super jealous and it looks like he's really coming along in training. I'm glad that they are getting along better


----------



## Adjecyca1

I am sad i didn't see this thread before WOW is he a beautiful boy!


----------



## lauren17

Thanks everyone! He really is a unique looking aussie isn't he?! Funny thing, when I was deciding between him or the other male pup I had the choice of I almost went with the other because I said I didn't usually like a solid merle face and I also was afraid his eyes would be split color (like they are) and that weirds me haha. But I love his markings and his eyes and I'm glad he's the one I went with!



ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> Wow those colors! And those EARS! <3


I know, I'd say his ears are going to stay up at this point. High set ears was likely for this litter and some of his litter mates had their ears taped to prevent the prick ears but I like the look of high set or prick ears. 



Keechak said:


> Starting to lose that gangly teenager look


Yes he went through that stage pretty quick, I'm really liking how he's turning out!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

lauren17 said:


> And these are at 7 - 8 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boomer isn't thrilled about him yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He loves to climb things


Lol your other dog is like "what is this thing mom and can you make it go away?" That's the look Izze gave me when I brought Josefina home lol.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

lauren17 said:


> I started another thread with videos of him herding and visiting the breeder but I wanted to add some on here of him from this past month. Its neat to go back and see how much he's changed on here! He will be 5 months next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His favorite nap spot is the window sill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His ears are having a big week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working on stays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boomer likes to show off that he knows everything better when I'm working with the puppy


Lol I love his expression! He has such an expressive face! And such pretty colors!


----------



## lauren17

I have been failing at getting pictures of Roo growing up again! He's really losing the puppy look and has a very thick coat coming in. I think he's going to be a fluffy one, Boomer didn't get much of a coat until he was around 5 years and Roo's already passed him up. Here's some pictures of him showing off a few of his tricks. Him and Boomer are both a mess after spending hours at the mud hole of a dog park yesterday and both are in need of a trim. Roo is off to the groomer and dog day care this week so I don't have to attempt a bath in my tub. Luckily most of the mud seems to have fallen off of him over night. Love how aussies seem to clean themselves! I will have to get more pictures this week when they aren't looking so scroungy. 

Sit stay on his walk









His favorite is Sit Pretty









You can actually see his new monster collar when he sits like this









Speak









Sit pretty and speak









Wave









Stick em up









Bang!









Stand Stay


----------



## lauren17

Look who's taller now! At a sit anyways. Boomer still stands an inch or two taller at the back. I think Roo was 19 inches last time I measured him and Boomer is 21 inches.




























And my old man. I don't think he's feeling too good today. Wasn't interested in a photo shoot.


----------



## taquitos

They are so beautiful.

Roo looks like a total goof and your girl looks so sweet and gentle


----------



## lauren17

Handsome boy after a bath


----------



## lauren17

He's had fun at day care playing with his cousin all week!


----------



## Kayota

He is so darn cute! And also gorgeous. I love that sweet spotty nose  How old is he now?


----------



## lauren17

He is almost 10 months already!


----------



## Kayota

Wow, looks like the pink is here to stay


----------



## lauren17

Kayota said:


> Wow, looks like the pink is here to stay


It will probably fill in at least a little more. I think Boomers wasn't done filling in until well after a year. It might keep a little pink though. The pick is cute but it gets sun burnt easy so hopefully it turns black.


----------



## Damon'sMom

Beautiful!!


----------



## lauren17

40 lbs today and 20" tall and he is 10 months old today! Perfect size now but I'd say he will get a little bigger still.


----------



## Sibe

That's when my pup stopped growing. She hit 40 lbs at 9 months old. She grew only 1/2" taller at the withers from that age to full adult height. Maintained 40 lbs (except this super hot summer she gained TEN POUNDS but that's off again, chunky fluff monster).


----------



## lauren17

Maybe he will be done growing then, not that my other Aussie is that much bigger but I'm really liking Roos size. His sire is 21" 50 lbs but Roo was already about to pass his mom is size at 4 months old.


----------



## lauren17

Dog park day with his cousin, Banjo! Had fun other than running the pads off his feet. He's all bandaged up tonight so he can walk. It was a mud hole there!


----------



## lauren17

Can't believe he will be a year old in a couple weeks! He is now about 45 lbs and just under 21" tall. Him and Boomer get along much better now most of the time. We've had some time off of agility so it's been hard keeping him entertained this winter. Thinking about taking him to a barn hunt in February just for fun.









































































Impatiently waiting on me to throw the toy


----------



## lauren17




----------



## Damon'sMom

So gorgeous


----------



## lauren17

Finally sent his AKC and ASCA papers for off for registration (I'm a procrastinator)! He's now officially Turkey Run Blue Kangaroo! Now time to get him ready to trial this summer.


----------



## TheDarkestMinds

Super handsome!


----------



## kcomstoc

He kinda does remind me of a blue kangaroo full of energy, bouncing around


----------



## lauren17

Yes I think it fits him


----------



## lauren17

Just a few picture for an update! Ready to get back into herding and agility classes next week, possibly a Rally class too if I can come up with the money. We will be off to the dog park with his Irish Setter cousin, Banjo later today so I might try and get a few pictures of them.










Is that a BALL!!?




























Enjoying the rain










What do you mean, I can't go in the house like this?










Now I know about this dreaded aussie shedding I hear about. Boomer's coat is different, he doesn't have the thick undercoat so he's never been a bad shedder.


----------



## missc89

I love love LOVE your thread! Honestly I had my heart set on a red merle aussie for the LONGEST time and the blue merle was my 3rd pick, and then I just kind of grew to love the uniqueness that comes with the blue merle (your thread may or may not [hit: correct answer is may] have had something to do with it). I love that his eyes are split down the middle, I love his colouring, is gait, his everything!! I hope to be able to keep you as entertained with my pup as you do us wit yours!


----------



## lauren17

I'm sure your pup will be just as entertaining! Looks like yours will be marked similarly too with the minimal white like Roo but a lighter merle. Funny thing, I had my heart set on a blue Merle female when I was getting my first aussie, didn't really like red merles at the time. Came home with a red Merle male and decided that was my favorite color. Then with Roo I wanted another red Merle but the litter that was best for medidnt have that possibility. I never liked the merles with minimal white either so I was pretty set on the Merle that was marked like my red Merle until I met the puppies and decided on Roo. Based on pictures he was my 4th pick. I also did not want one with marbled eyes lol but he has turned out very unique and gorgeous so I'm pretty happy with him! Just for fun I attached a picture of my red Merle when he was 3 years old before he started fading at the state fair (after winning just about everything I showed in that day, just to brag a little on my old man) he is pretty unique too with his very bright and lots of copper and his Merle has a lot of silvering in it, I've never seen one colored like him still. He's also built leaner and leggier than Roo.


----------



## lauren17

Roo got to go on his second horse ride. His first was last summer and a very short one. This time he did great! Was a little nervous of the horse at first, for some reason when I'm on the horse he's nervous but not on him he's not scared of them at all. Did some clicker work though before we left and he was fine after that. Was very proud of him, we worked on recalls, sits, and downs while I was riding and he was great. Was a very fast paced ride though with Roo setting the pace! Hoping to get him to where I feel comfortable taking him on the long group rides when we camp soon! He didn't nip my horse at all this time so that's a good improvement! Also took him camping this week and he is really growing up. Was great with everyone and didn't drive anyone crazy barking. Unfortunately I had a bad wreck on my horse over the weekend and got thrown off then ran over by the horse behind me. Broke a couple ribs so will have to wait awhile before working with Roo and the horse again.

Almost got caught in a storm!


----------



## kcomstoc

Sorry you got injured  but I know when riding it happens. I'm glad Roo was so well behaved and was better than last time and not nipping at the horse (making them nervous) is awesome  it sounds like a good time, hoping you heal fast


----------



## lauren17

kcomstoc said:


> Sorry you got injured  but I know when riding it happens. I'm glad Roo was so well behaved and was better than last time and not nipping at the horse (making them nervous) is awesome  it sounds like a good time, hoping you heal fast


Thanks! Yeah it's a chance you take when riding, they are 1000 lb animals with a mind of their own. He's my kid broke, laid back, super safe horse but things happen. I was really lucky when that horse ran over me that he landed on my leg and not my head or something. Could've been worse! And yes taking Roo was a good time, sometimes it's nice to just go out in the woods for ride with just my dogs and my horse!


----------



## Damon'sMom

Stunnng! I always love looking at this thread!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

missc89 said:


> I love love LOVE your thread! Honestly I had my heart set on a red merle aussie for the LONGEST time and the blue merle was my 3rd pick, and then I just kind of grew to love the uniqueness that comes with the blue merle (your thread may or may not [hit: correct answer is may] have had something to do with it). I love that his eyes are split down the middle, I love his colouring, is gait, his everything!! I hope to be able to keep you as entertained with my pup as you do us wit yours!


Trust me, that "normal" looking puppy will make up for his normal looks in personality, knowing what I know now, I am SO SO glad I went with the dog I did.


----------



## Damon'sMom

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Trust me, that "normal" looking puppy will make up for his normal looks in personality, knowing what I know now, I am SO SO glad I went with the dog I did.


yes. Choose the dog with the best personality for what you are looking for. Never choose by color. I would have killed for a Red tri when I was looking last time! What I ended up with was a red merle. Mason fit everything I wanted in a puppy. He was relentless, strong, independent, loving, HIGH energy, Tons of drive, hard, and not afraid of anything. He will make me an excellent sporting and working dog. There was a red tri in that litter that would have been perfect in looks for what I wanted but horrible for a working dog.


----------



## missc89

I definitely trust this new breeder lol I will take whatever she hands me!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

lauren17 said:


> Roo got to go on his second horse ride. His first was last summer and a very short one. This time he did great! Was a little nervous of the horse at first, for some reason when I'm on the horse he's nervous but not on him he's not scared of them at all. Did some clicker work though before we left and he was fine after that. Was very proud of him, we worked on recalls, sits, and downs while I was riding and he was great. Was a very fast paced ride though with Roo setting the pace! Hoping to get him to where I feel comfortable taking him on the long group rides when we camp soon! He didn't nip my horse at all this time so that's a good improvement! Also took him camping this week and he is really growing up. Was great with everyone and didn't drive anyone crazy barking. Unfortunately I had a bad wreck on my horse over the weekend and got thrown off then ran over by the horse behind me. Broke a couple ribs so will have to wait awhile before working with Roo and the horse again.
> 
> Almost got caught in a storm!


Darn it! sorry you got hurt  I always hate hearing about horse injuries, glad you will (eventually) be okay, though!

Also his face is ... it's just so CUTE!!! It makes me smile!


----------



## lauren17

Thanks! Its going to be hard to lay around for a few weeks to heal! Poor dogs are already going crazy not getting the normal exercise. I'm thinking next week I may board Roo for a few days if I'm still down with these ribs so he can at least get play time at dog day care a few days.


----------



## lauren17

Roos backpack came in yesterday! He will be carrying our things at Rolex( eventing horse show) in a couple weeks since I don't need to be carrying a backpack.


----------



## missc89

lauren17 said:


> Roos backpack came in yesterday! He will be carrying our things at Rolex( eventing horse show) in a couple weeks since I don't need to be carrying a backpack.


Oh my goodness I really need to get one of these for my dog so I can stop carrying around a purse!

Sidenote (and trying hard not to derail too much): Any other women hate how we have to carry a purse because they purposefully make our pockets either too small or fake?


----------



## lauren17

Lol I complain about that all the time! Girl pockets are worthless!


----------



## kcomstoc

missc89 said:


> Oh my goodness I really need to get one of these for my dog so I can stop carrying around a purse!
> 
> Sidenote (and trying hard not to derail too much): Any other women hate how we have to carry a purse because they purposefully make our pockets either too small or fake?


FAKE POCKETS ANNOY ME SO MUCH!!!!! why have a fake pocket? it's useless ugh just UGH


----------



## lauren17

He is 14 months old! We had agility for the first time in since December last week. No running for me so we had to do some slow one and two obstacle work. He was a little wild and more interested in "herding" the instructors dogs that focusing on agility. In his defense bearded collies are easy to confuse with sheep! By the end of class we were able to accomplish a little bit. Will be doing 2 or 3 classes a week starting next week so hopefully I can get him back under control! Boomer also got to go, I had my younger step sis run him for me. She is interested in learning and Boomer is a pretty good teacher for her. We just put the jumps all the way down and kept him slow. They both had a blast!

His coat is looking so nice now that he's about done shedding out. I can't believe the amount of hair I've been brushing off this dog! Boomer just never has had an undercoat so I got lucky with him all these years



















When you have two very toy crazy dogs you have some toy wars that go on. They both try and hoard all the toys they can so the other can't have them. Boomer just puts them in a pile and sits on them. Roo will shove as many in his mouth as he can so he is often seen carrying 2 to 4 toys at a time.


----------



## lauren17

At a big horse show this weekend. Roo had a weird fearful moment yesterday. I think the flags and vendor tents blowing in the wind scared him. Even peed on my foot :/ . today he's back to himself though!


----------



## taquitos

Ummm I love them boy, the the story about Roo shoving all the toys in his mouth reminds me of my dog haha

Poor Roo!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

His coat looks so soft and shiny! He sure turned out to be a handsome guy!


----------



## Emavo

He's *SO* beautiful. Usually I lean towards preferring tri and bi Aussies, but man sign me up for a Roo look-a-like for my next one.


----------



## sclevenger

Emavo said:


> He's *SO* beautiful. Usually I lean towards preferring tri and bi Aussies, but man sign me up for a Roo look-a-like for my next one.


Agreed. I prefer reds, tri,bi, or merle and heavy white and tan points. But this guy is just tunning.


----------



## Damon'sMom

Gorgeous boy


----------



## lauren17

Thanks everyone!

We had a very cold and rainy day for cross country! Camper sure smelled great with 3 wet Aussies that night lol


----------



## lauren17

Enjoying the warm weather and the backyard this evening


----------



## lauren17

Well Roo met a new critter today and hopefully learned a lesson in chasing anything that gets in the yard. Let the boys out first thing in the morning. Usually they are very quick so they can get their breakfast. Instead they were both in the back of the yard and me in the dark with no contacts couldn't see what the deal was. Come running into the garage and I immediately smell skunk :/ Roo seems to have taken a good spray to the face but eyes are fine. Boomer must've been a bit slower and didnt get it as bad. Years ago Boomer got sprayed in the face and his eyes got infected. They were swelled up for days so he couldnt see and had to make a vet trip. My guess is this time he said hey Roo go chase that funny looking cat and see what happens!

My dogs smell, my house smells, and apparently I smell. Several ppl came into my office at work asking what smells.. Lol so guess what two aussies are not sleeping inside tonight?


----------



## lauren17

Roo had his annual vet exam today. He is 15 months old and weighs 43 lbs and 20.5 inches tall. A little under weight though I think. He's been extra active this spring so weights hard to keep on him. He loved the vet trip and after we went to the barn. Wading in the pond brought out the skunk smell again but he had fun running with his bloodhound friend, chasing the four wheeler, and getting good and muddy. Tried to get pictures of him and Nelly but they weren't cooperating.


----------



## missc89

Urgh he's so cute - my pup should be being born any day now! ><


----------



## lauren17

missc89 said:


> Urgh he's so cute - my pup should be being born any day now! ><


That's so exciting! Can't wait to see pics of your pup! What colors are expected?


----------



## lauren17

We've been working on herding lately. Today we went to the breeders to get some help with his nipping the sheep. Taught him to move away form pressure so we can use tools to push him back from the sheep. She used a whip to crack so we could get his attention when he went in to bite them too. And we wore him out with swimming and play time with the other aussies first so working with an exhausted Roo was much easier. Here is a short clip of me working him. He was tired and mentally ready for a break I think by the time I worked with him but she wanted me to give it a try real fast before we finished.






He also finally decided it's fun to swim! He usually avoids water at all costs but he was leaping and diving in for a frisbee with the other aussies today!











Here he is with his sister Raisin in front, then Roo with the frisbee. The black is a 5 month old pup and behind him is the pups sire and Roo's half brother Misko.










Roo diving in first for the frisbee










Raisin and Roo swimming way out in the pond









After 2 hours of herding, swimming, frisbee, and agility poor Roo couldn't keep his eyes open or hold his head up. He's still asleep at my feet now even after the 2 hour nap on the drive home.


----------



## lauren17

Roo is getting to be a pretty good trail dog!


----------



## TheDarkestMinds

What a stunner!


----------



## lauren17

Roo is really growing up on me! He's doing so great in herding now and is the best trail buddy. He is learning still to not get under the horses feet and got a foot stepped on last weekend but after running to mom for a little cry he was ready to go again and had no fear of the horses still. He's not been happy with me this week for making him take it easy on his foot and skip out on our classes but he's doing just fine now. Next week I'll try and get another video of him working sheep. It's amazing the change in him!

My dads dog, Duke, visited the other day. He even played with Roo. Or Roo ran in circles around him and he attempted to chase him.










The intense aussie stare


















Sneaky dog thinks I won't notice if he breaks his stay by crawling away


----------



## lauren17

Roo is 18 months old now! About 45 lbs and 21 inches tall. Doing really well with his agility and herding training. Finally has his weaves down and hoping to get him to his first agility trial next month! He's starting to enjoy swimming but still working on jumping off the dock like Boomer.























































His Frisbee sank so he went under for it


----------



## lauren17

Sheep hair is Roos favorite new toy










sheep hair and the frisbee, he has to make sure Boomer doesn't get any of the toys


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

I love his markings! he is growing up so pretty!


----------



## lauren17

Roo turned 2 years old February 16th! It's fun to look back through this thread to see how he's changed. Here are a few pictures from the last couple months.


----------



## kcomstoc

Roo has always been one of my favorite DF dogs  I can't believe he's already 2


----------



## lauren17

It's fun to look back on this thread and see how Roo compares to the new pup! Roo will be 3 next month! Here are some more recent pics of him. He grew up to be a beautiful aussie!



















They found an old ground bee hive and took turns dropping a ball down it so they could dig it back up. They were very proud of themselves!









He loves to climb up in this tree so he can see the neighbor cows better


----------



## Sibe

None of the pictures show up  Bad links?


----------



## lauren17

I'll have to try again later, they showed up when I previewed post I thought.


----------



## RedAussie

Roo's markings look similar to our 7 month old Aussie named Max.


----------



## lauren17

They do have similar markings, Max is beautiful! Red Merle's are my favorite!


----------



## lauren17

Got this picture of all three of them, not an easy thing to do!


----------

